# Sample RPL letter



## jagadeesha (May 20, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to apply for Australia PR and now i am preparing RPL application with as per new guidelines. It would be great if somebody share the sample RPL letter as per new guidelines(Technology : Oracle). My contact jagadishdg at gmail dot com.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi jagadeesha, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Have you done a search on the forum? I think this has come up before - it may not be for Oracle but it will give you the general idea of what is required. 

Regards, 
Karen


----------

